# Tool organization



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I have the service truck organized pretty well I have it organized that well some days I park it outside the man at the shop and work out of that. Winter is here and that isn't happening anymore had a question on organizing sockets. Between American and Metric deep and shallow and three different drives + 6 and 12 point. We have quite a few different socket sets.. the top half of a 6 drawer plus a couple bottom drawers Craftsman tool box is about filled with socket sets. I'd like to put them in some kind of an organizer so you can see the moments glance which one you going to get out and which one you didn't put back. After battling out with the wrenches I actually have them hanging on nails on the wall and I think that's better I can keep track of them and grab them a lot quicker. I have a small rolling cart that I pushed it whatever I'm working on and keep tools and parts on there while I'm working........ anybody got any good idea on socket organizers before I go to nails on the wall.. which probably wouldn't be practical for quarter inch Drive sets anyway


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

https://www.ernstmfg.com/Socket-Organizers.aspx

You might take a look at these. This is what I use and am pretty pleased with them.

Troy


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

If you have a deep drawer, I prefer the standup post style with socket size markings on the top of the post. Quick an easy to see and grab what you need, or what's missing  .

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200234074_200234074


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I like the magnetic trays....sorry don't have a link, Snap On has some really nice heavy duty ones but they are very pricey of course.....


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

paoutdoorsman said:


> If you have a deep drawer, I prefer the standup post style with socket size markings on the top of the post. Quick an easy to see and grab what you need, or what's missing  .
> 
> https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200234074_200234074


Yup these are best. I have a 3 bay matco box that is pretty deep and my top drawer is plumb full of sockets. I like these the best becuase they stay upright and you dont have to fight snapping the socket on. One downfall is sometimes impact sockets wont fit on them proper. Like on my 1/2 rail deep socket 6 point impact my 9/16 and 5/8 just wont go on. I think my 5/16 3/8 6 point impact is the same way. I still have the metal rails that the socket clips for wobble sockets, allen socket, plug socket, and so on. Those just dont organize and stay in place as well. If loading a drawer with sockets tightly spaced and full it will get heavy and fast. I have pretty much all sockets you can think of from 1/4 to 3/4 drive in my drawer and its heavy. I want to say its a 72 inch long drawer 30inch deep and 6 inch tall. Cant remember the series of box i have but it predates the matco 4,5,6 series but it was on par with a 6.

Also when i was working out of a service truck i liked it them. We had 6 inch tall drawers and they didnt spill or get scattered. And if I needed to take tools with me where my truck could be next to the project i would take a whole set and as long as you kept them upright it was good. I had some that had magnets on the bottom of the rail (like snapon sells their allen sockets in) i liked those the best. Just dont use brake clean to much as they are plastic and the titties the sockets slide onto will statt breaking off.
At one time harbor freight had some for way cheaper than anywhere else and they were good. But this was about 10 years ago.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

This is what I use and they work great and pretty cheep. They make a few different sizes I have some smaller ones for my specitaly sockets.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Yaetek-Universal-Socket-Holders-in-Organizer-Tray-Metal-Rail-80-Piece-Set/183489351701?hash=item2ab8d15015:g:QN4AAOSwjq9b2g0-


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I use those plastic socket holders that have the plastic spike that holds them vertical , not sure of the name but ebay sells all types of tool organizers . edit yep just like paoutdoorsman shown .


----------

